# Deadline



## sharagim1 (Jul 12, 2011)

canon eos 7d with lens 10-22 fstop: 8 expousre time 1/20 Iso: 1/200 use tripod, i just got this shot almost night time quiet and dangrous place..

thanks for any advice and comment

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CameraCanon EOS 7D Focal Length10 mm Shutter Speed1/20 sec. Aperture8 ISO/Film200 Uploaded July 12th 2011 Copyrightmanuel


----------



## surfing_geek (Jul 12, 2011)

looks good, but looks like some photoshopping around the tree branch. a bit too much for me personally. good job otherwise though


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 13, 2011)

I like it... What HDR/HDR simulation program did you use? Topaz, photoshop cs5? The glow around the branches are a giveaway but works in this case... Personally I would have brought up the shadow on the branches to see more detail but looks great...


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys for your favor and comment,
yes that"s right allite too much around three branch and i will fix it as i can.


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 13, 2011)

sharagim1 said:


> thanks guys for your favor and comment,
> yes that"s right allite too much around three branch and i will fix it as i can.



thanks my freind, i use photoshop cs5


----------



## dstppy (Jul 13, 2011)

So what kind of dangerous are we talking here, Armed Guards, rattlesnakes . . . NazgGul?

It's cool, but what did the original look like?


----------



## nocturne (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool pic... though I think the foreground closest to the camera is getting too much attention so I would try and darken it a little...


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks, again for all your comment and i will work more according in your advice. i need your advice, till better my result.


----------

